# exotic animal auction this week/weekend



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Exotic animal auction is being held this week! Thursday 8th will be exotic cattle, sheep and goats.
Friday the 9th will be fowl, monkeys,kangaroos, reptiles, alpacas and llamas.
Saturday the 10th will be mini donkeys, horses, zebras, camels and hybreds.

I get to go Saturday! :leap: 

It's in Cookeville, Tn. at TripleW livestock auction.

Anyone else interested in going? They have yaks..(Thurs) and water bufaloo. Wish I could go and get me a WB calf.

I googled them. They do the exotics 4 times a year.

Gina


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

That would be so much fun to go to! Too bad I live in CA. But maybe that is a good thing LOL.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

NOW I REALLY WANNA GO! So I can meet a TGS member!!
I'm hoping we can go Saturday too!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds neat! Wish it wasn't so far away.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm hoping some TGS members can come! We could help talk each other outta' (more like into) buying some new critters. :greengrin: Hubby wants a zebra or zorse so bad. Wonder why they have camels with the zebras instead of with the llamas and alpacas? Wish they did. I would like to see some llamas. Wish they did the water buffs Saturday. Maybe I'll have more time to plan next go around. Now to decide if we take the truck or the van with a couple of tarps just in case "it" won't fit on my lap.  Chances are, we'll be bringing something home. It is our anniversary after all.  

Gina


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I want one!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds really neat.... :thumb:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Wish I could bring a zebra home. I would love one. 
Too bad I'm POOR. Ergh.

I really hope we can go...been planning it for a while.

Have you ever been there before? They have a horse auction every tuesday. Also a goat/sheep sale at 8:30pm. I'm not happy with the goats situations.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm trying to talk myself out of going. :sigh: The "workers" have not finished the fence yet and haven't even called to say when they are going to come back and finish. :angry: 
We had the barn built in like 7 days. (not prefab) But can't get a fence up in over a year? This is our 3rd team (3men) doing it. All they have to do is stretch and clip. All posts and gates are up. They set the price, $1500 and then don't show up. So frustrated. Let me know if any of you are coming and I'll send my number. I'll go if I get to meet some of you. :greengrin: 

Gina


----------

